# Bulldog Gin



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

First, to be clear: I am not a gin drinker. I like vodka.
That being said, Bulldog Gin caught my eye for a few reasons:
1. Primarily, for the name & packaging
2. We were planning a holiday party and had to buy SOME kind of gin
3. All the reviews I found seemed to be good
4. Reviews mentioned it did NOT have strong juniper flavor (strong juniper flavor makes me want to u)

So, I got a bottle. Had to order from some place in New York, which seems to be the only state (or at least one of the few) where it's available so far.

It's never going to replace vodka for me, but for a change of pace, it's really pretty tasty. I would recommend it, unless you like that nasty-chemically-juniper flavor to smack you in the face.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Funny side-note:
Not one guest out of 20-25 had a SINGLE gin drink - and it wasn't because they didn't recognize the bottle, either - I also had Tanqueray Ten...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I really like this gin - I've actually been mixing in the occaisonal gin martini instead of my usual vodka martini.
I highly recommend it.


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

I love Gin. My favorite spirit.... I wonder why more and more people are drinking vodka martinis and gin is fading awayyyy.......?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I think it's because gins that have a really strong juniper flavor are, to put it nicely, "an acquired taste" (or to put it not so nicely, u ). I think it's gins like these, where juniper is just one flavor among many, that have some chance of bringing it back into style.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Gin out of style? Hmmm ... good ... maybe they won't start trying to disguise gin's taste with all sorts of trendy flavors. However, I must admit that I did enjoy cherry vodka and 7-Up when I was in high school.

It's true that it's an acquired taste. But, once you've acquired it, it becomes the only proper way to make a martini. I'll have to keep my eye open for Bulldog.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I know some gin drinkers @ work. I'll have to ask their opinion. :ss


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

On sale at Astor for $25 (usually 30).
Might have to order a few more bottles (I've been making a concerted effor to drink it slowly since it's no available locally)...

http://www.astorwines.com/SearchResultsSingle.aspx?search=bulldog&searchtype=Contains


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

It's not a martini without the Gin. Sir Winston would be very disapointed in your conduct.



mmblz said:


> I really like this gin - I've actually been mixing in the occaisonal gin martini instead of my usual vodka martini.
> I highly recommend it.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Most gins are made with several botanicals but Juniper being the prominent. There are 3 types of Gins that I know of:

London Dry

Plymouth

Danish

London Dry is your Juniper prominent gin (beefeater/bombay). Plymouth is very earthy and is almost a lost style. Danish is usually more flowery with their botanicals but the juniper is still there.

I do think it funny when Vodka drinkers bash Gin. Vodka is such an inferior liquor (except for Polish vodka) to any liquor that I would think you guys would just keep quiet.

Vodka is great with grapefruit juice though! Gotta love my morning greyhounds.



mmblz said:


> I think it's because gins that have a really strong juniper flavor are, to put it nicely, "an acquired taste" (or to put it not so nicely, u ). I think it's gins like these, where juniper is just one flavor among many, that have some chance of bringing it back into style.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

i'll trade you for a bottle of it. LMK/ sidenote i'll be going on vaca from 5-26/6-2 though.

randy


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

jdean33442 said:


> I do think it funny when Vodka drinkers bash Gin. Vodka is such an inferior liquor *(except for Polish vodka)* to any liquor that I would think you guys would just keep quiet.


why is that?


----------

